# Diluting honey to feed bees



## eric101 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have honey left over from last fall that I planned on feeding back to bees. I picked up a few new hives from wild swarms this year and I am feeding thm right now to build wax and population. I want to dilute this honey to feed to them but don't know what the ratio is. I am trying to simulate a continued nectar flow. Any advice?

Eric


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Honey is usually between 16% and 18% water.
Or 84% to 82% solids. For fall you want it
to be close to 2:1 ratio, spring or brood
stimulation is 1:1.

[ August 05, 2006, 10:37 PM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

For fall feeding 2 parts sugar is generally mixed with 1 part water. For spring feeding 1 part sugar is generally mixed with 1 part water.

If it was me, I'd just give them the honey the way it is.

[ August 05, 2006, 10:07 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Jezzzzzz Dick.... I just noticed I transposed
the ratios. Yikes


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

No matter, the bees will take care of it anyway.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok now just to make sure I got this...

Typically, you all are feeding 2 parts sugar to 1 part water.....Is this by weight or volume?

I have honey from comb I cut that didn't fit in the frames. I'd like to feed this back to the bees. When you're feeding their own honey back to them, there isn't a need to dilute it with water. Correct?

Carla

[ August 06, 2006, 12:24 PM: Message edited by: FlipFlopFarmer ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Personally, most times I do 1:1 until late
fall.

You can just set the comb out, try to put 
some distance between the comb and hives.
Like a couple hundred feet if you can to
discourage robbing.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

By weight or by volume, it is the same. One gallon of water weighs the same as one gallon of sugar, for all practical purposes. I mix 10 lb sugar to one gallon water. It is just over 1:1, but works well. 

As Sundance says, just place the comb away from your hives a ways and be sure it doesn't puddle deep enough to drown them. Diluting it is unnecessary.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey will keep better if you feed it straight. If you want to dilute it as much as nectar that's a lot of dilution and it's liable to ferment.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Eric, here's something you can start experimenting with if you truly want to dillute your honey for feeding. It's a recipe for honey pancake syrup. Probably don't need the vanilla if you're going to give it the the bees. 

http://www.recipesource.com/side-dishes/condiments/honey-pancake-syrup1.html


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Dick, remind me for a taste of Meadowfoam / Blackberry honey if you come down to Oregon in the fall.
Already comes with a mild vanilla flavor right out of the meadowfoam field.


----------

